# Ubuntu Linux 17.10 OS for Desktops (Artful Aardvark) - Withdrawn



## HanaBi (Dec 22, 2017)

Anyone thinking of downloading the latest flavour of the Linux OS for their desktops/laptops, will find that it has been withdrawn due to various functionality issues with resident motherboard BIOS' (specifically but not exclusively to Lenovo laptops) :-

quote 





> Installing 17.10 on Lenovo Yoga and IdeaPad laptops prevents the *motherboard's BIOS from saving its settings, and while the computer will hopefully continue to start up, it potentially stops the machine from booting via USB.*
> 
> The cockup mainly affects Lenovo computers, although other systems may also fall foul: selected Acer, HP, Toshiba and Dell hardware are said to be hit, too.
> 
> Intel's SPI driver is kernel-level software that allows the operating system to access the firmware's flash storage on the motherboard via a serial communication interface. *Seemingly, a problem with this code causes the OS to flip the wrong configuration bit in a hardware register, and write protect the firmware's data, triggering further failures.*



A resolution is due out any time soon


Ubuntu 17.10 PULLED: Linux OS knackers laptop BIOSes, Intel kernel driver blamed


----------

